

Tfman – textual file manager - Zaplanincan
https://zaplanincan.wordpress.com/2015/01/20/tfman-a-differend-file-manager/

======
cyrusand
alias dired='emacs -Q -nw .'

------
crazychrome
have you tried midnightcommand?

